# Minikin v2



## andro (27/11/16)

Love the mod ... but .... if is charging cant be used . 
Am i correct or is a way around this ?


----------



## DougP (27/11/16)

Get a second set of Batteries and a external Charger

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## andro (27/11/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Get a second set of Batteries and a external Charger


Thanks and that is not a problem at all as i have plenty mod and battery . But doesnt answer my Question at all


----------



## Daniel (27/11/16)

As far as I know you should be able to charge the V2 via the micro USB port. does yours not charge? I would send it back for RMO then.....


----------



## andro (27/11/16)

Daniel said:


> As far as I know you should be able to charge the V2 via the micro USB port. does yours not charge? I would send it back for RMO then.....


When i attach mine usb it say no fire if i press the button


----------



## Daniel (27/11/16)

andro said:


> When i attach mine toausb it say no fireif i press the button


Ah ok I think it's cause it doesn't support charge vaping so you can't vape on the mod while charging maybe? Does it show its charging if connected to USB charger? What amperage are you charging at?


----------



## andro (27/11/16)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (27/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Ah ok I think it's cause it doesn't support charge vaping so you can't vape on the mod while charging maybe? Does it show its charging if connected to USB charger? What amperage are you charging at?


Was just curios about this . Charging with a 5 amp charger


----------



## Daniel (27/11/16)

Yeah don't think it supports pass through charging....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (27/11/16)

Just tested my two minikins and both did the same 
"No fire" 
So I guess it don't support pass through charging

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (27/11/16)

Would have been nice if they put that in the manual well maybe they did we just didn't bother to read it


----------



## DominionZA (27/12/16)

Hopefully someone creates a custom firmware that override this lack of functionality. I live at my desk, so it is very handy to keep my mod (RX200) on charge while sitting here. Also have the Minikin v1.5 and v2 and it irritates me that I cannot charge and vape at the same time. 

Does anyone know any particular reason why they do this?


----------



## Daniel (27/12/16)

DominionZA said:


> Hopefully someone creates a custom firmware that override this lack of functionality. I live at my desk, so it is very handy to keep my mod (RX200) on charge while sitting here. Also have the Minikin v1.5 and v2 and it irritates me that I cannot charge and vape at the same time.
> 
> Does anyone know any particular reason why they do this?


Suspect it's due to the fast charging capability that can't regulate that well when vaping as well?


----------



## Pravir (3/4/17)

Hi guys. Mine does the same even when not on charge. Any idea what could be causing it?


----------

